# Quick Mallee herping trip



## richoman_3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Me and my mate went for a quick trip up north-west victoria to find a couple of pygopods a while ago

we were rewarded with our finds in the freezing weather


Delma australis - very cool species, usually found them in pairs




Marbled-faced Delma (Delma australis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Marbled-faced Delma (Delma australis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


MENETIA GREYII (hyperventilates at the epicness)




Grey's Skink (Menetia greyii) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Morethia obscura .. riveting!




Obscure Skink (Morethia obscura) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Mallee worm-lizard, Aprasia aurita - very cool find, cool to see theyre still around




Mallee Worm Lizard (Aprasia aurita) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Stophurus intermedius .. cool geckos




Southern Spiny-tailed Gecko (Strophurus intermedius) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


enjoy


----------



## froggyboy86 (Jul 10, 2014)

Your photos are so good.


----------



## Bushman (Jul 10, 2014)

Great photos, especially the close-up of the _Delma australis_.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 10, 2014)

I told you on Facebook and I will tell you again, go away and let me be jealous of you and your skills!!!!


----------



## NickGeee (Jul 10, 2014)

Riveting, did you use a thesaurus for that one? 
fantastic images, the aurita are critically endangered aerent they?


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks all


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 11, 2014)

very nice work,you should be proud ( or maybe your mum should be proud of the son she raised)


----------

